# Golden-Cloverdale, Indiana- Updated: Tragic loss



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This was posted on Facebook:

Lost Golden. We live in Cloverdale, Indiana right along I70 30 minutes West of the Indianapolis Airport. We have a beautiful golden last seen on 231 just south of Cloverdale. Her name is Rose but she will not come to you. We have her owners here who will come to where she is. Cell Number 812*243*3435 or 812*243*0511 Last seen at 7:45 AM EST.Marcia Gould


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have posted this on my Facebook page, along with a picture of Rose.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this Lost Golden, Rose!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bumping up.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Rose. Hope she is found.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She's still lost, and apparently in season  She has been spotted a few times, once stopping traffic on a busy road, but no one has caught her yet.

I just can't imagine how I would feel if it were one of my dogs lost.................


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is soo very sad. I know how much they love her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

So sad to hear she is still lost.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

hope to see good news this afternoon.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Cloverdale is a little town, I am sure everyone is on the lookout, but there are some big highways nearby. If it were a bit closer I would go drive around but if she won't come to anyone


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Still nothing  please keep rose in your prayers so she will return home soon and save


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Bumping up-Rose is still out there.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hoping they find Rose today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad that Rose passed away today- she was hit by a car.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Oh Noooo. Not the news I was hopeing to hear. Waay to sad.
Rose
Sending prayers and heartfelt thoughts to the family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh No-we have had such good luck with lost dogs here and on other lists that I was really hoping Rose would be home safe and sound. I am so very very sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How horribly tragic and sad. She was so beautiful.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am in tears.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

ohmygod!!! that is devastating. many prayers and warm hugs to the family. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with Rose and her family


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to her family for their loss. May she be playing at the bridge without pain.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby. That is sooo sad for Rose and her family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Terrible news....My thoughts and prayers are with Rose's family.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Today, Saturday, I went to my local hardware store here in Indianapolis and saw the poster about Rose being lost. You can certainly see that these folks did everything they could to get her back since I am probably an hour and half from where she was lost and from where she lived in opposite directions. I took the poster down and still feel so bad for them all.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is awfull, that poor dog, .


----------

